# Name sums it up!



## Nomorestupidsh*t (Oct 27, 2018)

Hello everyone! I have been looking through the forums for awhile, but haven't been sure where to start. The info I give will be very general and keep anyone from identifying who I am given the situation. Let's just say I've been stuck in a marriage for over 10 years and am going to get out. It is not a matter of if, but when at this point. I look forward to seeing you all here, although I hope you don't have the same issues. Thanks for all the great posts and info on here!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

How much effort have you made to improve things?


----------

